# ECSSR Abu Dhabi Advice



## bartowel (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi, I am considering a move to work at ECSSR in Abu Dhabi. Does anyone have experience of working for this government organization? I currently live in the UAE, so am more interested in ECSSR rather than the UAE. Many thanks.


----------



## haveli (Nov 10, 2009)

hi - i'm interested to hear whether you decided to join. I'm in a similar situation - already based in the UAE and considering ECSSR if they make an offer. I've read dreadful things about them. If you are there, what its like? any comments greatly appreciated.


----------



## bartowel (Feb 16, 2009)

*Hi*

Hi there, Decided against it - too many negatives - seems as if they are a little too in control of aspects of professional and personal life -


----------



## klaus3974 (Dec 8, 2008)

bartowel said:


> Hi there, Decided against it - too many negatives - seems as if they are a little too in control of aspects of professional and personal life -


I have a friend working there. He is applying for jobs anywhere in the UAE. So go figure...


----------



## haveli (Nov 10, 2009)

klaus3974 said:


> I have a friend working there. He is applying for jobs anywhere in the UAE. So go figure...


thanks for your input. do you know whether your friend is facing problems with the centre placing restrictions on his life outside work? too many restrictions inside work? they told me that "things are improving" - but if your friend is there right now and unhappy, maybe nothing is changing at all.
thanks again,


----------

